# NW25: Which shade of Prolongwear concealer should I buy? NW20 or Nw25?



## Blush (Mar 5, 2013)

Should I buy the same shade or a shade lighter?

  	TIA


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you NW25 in Pro Longwear foundation or in a different one?


----------



## Blush (Mar 6, 2013)

In Studio Finish


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2013)

get nw20 because nw25 is much darker


----------

